# My Betta World!



## KatrinaLovesFish567 (Jun 21, 2015)

I absolutely love Betta Fish! I even started my own blog about Betta Fish. It's really new, so I would definitely appreciate you guys checking it out! I talk about everything Betta related, and I post everyday! I also show pictures of my wonderful Bettas! I hope you find the time to check it out! Thanks guy! 
Here's the link... http://katzbettafishworld.blogspot.com/


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Just as a note, I wouldn't recommend the waterfall one. There's been several problems with it including two of the fish getting into the same compartment, fish getting trapped in the waterfall area and if one fish gets sick, the waterfall system ensures they all do. Otherwise, looks great :>


----------



## KatrinaLovesFish567 (Jun 21, 2015)

Yup, I've already figured this out, but I guess I forgot to mention to leave the waterfall off... Oops! Thanks for letting me know, though!


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

I don't recommend the waterfall tank. Each compartment is less than a gallon and almost impossible to heat properly.


----------



## KatrinaLovesFish567 (Jun 21, 2015)

The post is actually for people who can't afford the heaters, and just don't have a lot of money to buy a big tank. I remember when I got my first Betta, and I barely had any room, or money, to buy anything too nice, or fancy. I was trying to focus on Betta tanks that were less than $40, and not extremely small. It isn't the ideal living place for a Betta, but it sure is better than recommending to keep the Betta in it's cup from the pet shop.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

KatrinaLovesFish567 said:


> The post is actually for people who can't afford the heaters, and just don't have a lot of money to buy a big tank. I remember when I got my first Betta, and I barely had any room, or money, to buy anything too nice, or fancy. I was trying to focus on Betta tanks that were less than $40, and not extremely small. It isn't the ideal living place for a Betta, but it sure is better than recommending to keep the Betta in it's cup from the pet shop.


If a person can't afford a heater they shouldn't have a betta. Sounds harsh, but bettas are tropical fish and a heater is an absolute requirement. It's not fair to the animal to keep it in sub-par conditions.


----------



## KatrinaLovesFish567 (Jun 21, 2015)

I actually know about 10-15 people who are very close friends of mine. And I disagree that a heater is an absolute requirement. My friend Alexis, had a Betta for 4 1/2 years, without a heater, pump, or LED lightsource, and her Betta, JoJo, was absolutely stunning. JoJo had a smaller tank, 1 gallon, and he was always a happy little Betta who never got sick. Sure, a heater would be an amazing addition to a tank, but some simply can not afford it. Like, I have one of my male halfmoon Bettas without a heater because I can't afford for every single one of my tanks to have a heater. I'm a student, and I don't have a job, and I can't always rely on my parents for a Betta's needs. And, I don't think that just because someone can't afford a heater, means that they shouldn't get a Betta at all... I've seen the conditions for them in pet stores, and it isn't always pretty. It's usually cold in a PetSmart I go to, and I bet that any Betta living there would appreciate a home 78 degrees F, than that cold pet store, even if the home does not have a heater.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

KatrinaLovesFish567 said:


> I actually know about 10-15 people who are very close friends of mine. And I disagree that a heater is an absolute requirement. My friend Alexis, had a Betta for 4 1/2 years, without a heater, pump, or LED lightsource, and her Betta, JoJo, was absolutely stunning. JoJo had a smaller tank, 1 gallon, and he was always a happy little Betta who never got sick. Sure, a heater would be an amazing addition to a tank, but some simply can not afford it. Like, I have one of my male halfmoon Bettas without a heater because I can't afford for every single one of my tanks to have a heater. I'm a student, and I don't have a job, and I can't always rely on my parents for a Betta's needs. And, I don't think that just because someone can't afford a heater, means that they shouldn't get a Betta at all... I've seen the conditions for them in pet stores, and it isn't always pretty. It's usually cold in a PetSmart I go to, and I bet that any Betta living there would appreciate a home 78 degrees F, than that cold pet store, even if the home does not have a heater.


You make it sound like it is everyone's "right" to own a betta. No, bettas are living creatures who deserve to have their needs met. If you can't afford to give the animal what it needs then you shouldn't have that animal. If you have multiple bettas and one of them is in an unheated tank because you can't afford another heater, that means you have one too many fish.


----------



## KatrinaLovesFish567 (Jun 21, 2015)

Of course it isn't anyone's right to have a Betta, it's a privaledge. The only reason why I have my Betta in a tank without a heater is becuase he's being isolated. I was going to breed him, but he got sick, and I was forced to isloated him. I had to put him in the tank with no heater becuase it was the only tank I could put on the first floor, instead of the third floor where I keep the rest of my Bettas. I assure that if you create some sort of pole, not even half of the people who took the pole would have heaters for their Betta. You may believe that heaters are nessecary, but I disagree, and I'm sorry but you can't change my viewpoint on that.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

KatrinaLovesFish567 said:


> Of course it isn't anyone's right to have a Betta, it's a privaledge. The only reason why I have my Betta in a tank without a heater is becuase he's being isolated. I was going to breed him, but he got sick, and I was forced to isloated him. I had to put him in the tank with no heater becuase it was the only tank I could put on the first floor, instead of the third floor where I keep the rest of my Bettas. I assure that if you create some sort of pole, not even half of the people who took the pole would have heaters for their Betta. You may believe that heaters are nessecary, but I disagree, and I'm sorry but you can't change my viewpoint on that.


You said you can't afford a heater for the tank. If you can't afford a single heater ($15) please do not breed ($800+) In a hospital tank a heater is extra important because it helps in the healing process.
Most betta keepers on this forum have heaters because that is what is recommended here. 
Bettas are TROPICAL fish. You can't change that. It is completely unfair and quite cruel to force a naturally tropical fish to live in cold water.


----------



## KatrinaLovesFish567 (Jun 21, 2015)

Look, where I live, heaters are NOT $15... If they were, I would probably have a million of them in storage. And it also doesn't cost $800 to breed, I don't breed by myself either. I breed with my friends, and we all pitch in for it. Like I said, the conditions in pet stores are worse, and I do take care of my Bettas, and other fish. Where I keep my fish on the third floor, it is about 85 degrees, making the tank water around 80 degrees according to my thermometer. I appreiciate you trying to educate me on your version of heaters, but I do know exactly what I'm doing, thank you.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

Breeding is VERY expensive; heating, jars, shelving, filteration, tanks, food, etc. etc.

Heaters can be bought online off sites like Amazon or eBay for 15 bucks or even cheaper.

"Pet stores are worse" is not a good justification for not providing proper care.


----------



## KatrinaLovesFish567 (Jun 21, 2015)

I don't know how else to explain that I have my 15 friends, and we split the cost of breeding. I don't use Amazon or Ebay or any online site for ordering, because I don't consider them safe to put credit card on. I do provide proper care for every last one of my Bettas, and you can't tell me otherwise. I would appreciate it if you would so kindly stop argueing about the matter, as you aren't changing my mind in the least bit.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

One last thing, then I'll leave ya alone:
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=571994
I was curious after you said you think more than half of the people on the forum probably don't have heaters. So I made this poll.


----------



## KatrinaLovesFish567 (Jun 21, 2015)

Honestly. I was talking about people who aren't on this website. Most people on here are adults who have careers and can afford things. Make a poll like that for teens who don't have jobs, then I'll be impressed.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

KatrinaLovesFish567 said:


> Honestly. I was talking about people who aren't on this website. Most people on here are adults who have careers and can afford things. Make a poll like that for teens who don't have jobs, then I'll be impressed.


A lot of people not on this website don't know proper betta care. They may not be aware that bettas are tropical fish and that low unstable temperatures can cause illness and death.


----------



## KatrinaLovesFish567 (Jun 21, 2015)

Well some homes have really good air conditioners. Like the bottom floor of my house is always 85 degrees so my Betta doesn't need a heater downstairs, whereas on the third floor, the air conditioner isn't as effective so I have heaters up there.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

It's kind of sad that bettas have been take advantage of by the pet industry and marketed as cheap/easy fish - just so they can make a profit from it. 

I do recommend putting something on your blog that bettas need warm water and should have heaters just for educational purposes. If more people understand that bettas are tropical fish or that goldfish grow to 12in and don't belong in a bowl then I think more people will avoid buying them, it would be a better world for our fishy friends

My house is quite cold in winter for bettas - most of my friends are as well. It can go down to the 60s, and my house is heated


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

But most people don't keep their house at a steady tropical temperature^^


----------



## KatrinaLovesFish567 (Jun 21, 2015)

Well I do. Can we stop posting on this thread now?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

You can request for a thread to be closed (so no one can post in it) by PMing a moderator - Russell is usually around. 

You can also "report" your thread requesting it to be closed, a report can be seen by all the forum mods  hope this helps


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Speaking as a Moderator, I am more than happy to close/remove this thread.

Speaking as RusselltheShihTzu: 

When one advocates bad husbandry and gives the same advice as pet stores and Wal-Mart (i.e.; no heaters, tiny aquariums, etc.) one should be prepared for the fallout. And using that old saw "This is for teenagers and those who don't have the $$ for proper aquariums and equipment" opens one up to the question: Then why enable them by advocating cheap but awful habitats like the waterfall (again, like pet stores and Wal-Mart)? Just saying.


----------



## KatrinaLovesFish567 (Jun 21, 2015)

What a lot of people didn't care to read about my blog, was that it was for people who live in a country where the tempurature is always high, and heaters aren't always needed. I believe what I believe and no one can change that. I just started my blog two days ago, so I can not be expected to have every factor about Betta care on there! I have a life outside of Betta care... And I can't deal with people who keep trying to shove what they think down your throat. I just don't believe the same thing! Is that so hard for people to understand? As for the thread, go ahead and shut it down. I'll just have to recieve mature advice elsewhere.


----------

